# apollo microwave/convection oven



## jerry mcguire (Jul 25, 2012)

My class C winnebago has this oven which has gone out. Winnebago says their supplier no longer makes it. I checked with a rv shop on the road and they said they had never seen anything like it as it is installed below the range top and the touch controls are integrated into the front of the rangetop. I also had an appliance repair person look at it and gave up. he thought the touch pad was bad but they also are not available. Any suggestions to find a combo oven that fits under the range hood and will look ok?   Thanks much.....jerry mcguire


----------



## akjimny (Jul 25, 2012)

Jerry - If I understand correctly, your microwave is located UNDER your gas burners in your range?  I have never seen this arrangement before, since all the RV's I have owned had a range with a gas oven and the microwave was in the vent hood over the stove.  If the micro is out and you can't get it fixed or replaced, you might be looking at an extensive remodel - changing out the range/microwave combo for a regular stove and installing a microwave somewhere else.

You cold check the PPL website or some of the RV salvage websites and see if they have a replacement.  Anything you bought would be used, of course, since Winne said their supplier no longer makes them.  Buut it might be the less expensive wway to go.

Post back and let us know how it turns out.  Good Luck!!


----------



## LEN (Jul 25, 2012)

Looked at several blogs on this oven. Seems a fix maybe a plug between the range and control wiggles loose with travel and can be put back together with a little srcunching around. Other Option I saw was, this oven is larger than most Miro-convection so replace this and maybe cook top to. Or just replace Micro-convection and fill around area.

LEN


----------

